# Bleach Girls Vs. Sekirei Girls Hotness Battle



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Who shall win this?


----------



## dr.psycho (May 12, 2008)

One Piece wins.................oh wait they're not even in the match.

btw nice sig.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 12, 2008)

dr.psycho said:


> One Piece wins.................oh wait they're not even in the match.
> 
> btw nice sig.


Bleach girls>>>>>>>>>>>One Piece girls

One Piece girls aren't that great, IMO. Yoruichi is hotter than every single one of em


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Bleach girls>>>>>>>>>>>One Piece girls
> 
> One Piece girls aren't that great, IMO. Yoruichi is hotter than every single one of em



You do know that this is not the Bleach girls vs. One Piece girls, right?


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

Sekirei girls win because they are actually nude, canon-wise. You can't beat that.


----------



## maximilyan (May 12, 2008)

Orihime solos. she's so cute/hot/geeky.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 12, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Orihime solos. she's so cute/hot/geeky.



I LOL'd.

Yoruchi can solo. Orihime, not so much


----------



## The Doctor (May 12, 2008)

Sekirei wins this one 
I mean, no one can match Musubi, Tsukiumi and Kazehana naked... at the same page 
And if want to compare actitude, Kazehana wins them all


----------



## Emperor Time (May 12, 2008)

I agree that Kazehana is great.


----------



## Ax_ (May 13, 2008)

I'd say Bleach girls solo.
Why?

They don't come from some sort of harem manga.


----------



## vegitabo (May 13, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> I'd say Bleach girls solo.
> Why?
> 
> They don't come from some sort of harem manga.



what kind of argument is that... its like saying a tiger can't beat a mouse because it comes from the jungle...

anyways, sekirei wins because of boobage overload... (musubi and what's her name grew a cm in like 5 minutes, i was like wtf?!)

Finally 201 post...in 3 and 3/4 years, i seen people post this much in one day... lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 13, 2008)

I was going to say this thread is completely stupid cesspool but then I say these two posts;



King Lloyd said:


> Sekirei girls win because they are actually nude, canon-wise. You can't beat that.





Teresa Brasil said:


> Sekirei wins this one
> I mean, no one can match Musubi, Tsukiumi and Kazehana naked... at the same page
> And if want to compare actitude, Kazehana wins them all



And now I demand pics or it didn't happen


----------



## wheres the beef? (May 13, 2008)

Kazehana+Apron solo's the Bleach girls.Srsly.


----------



## C-Moon (May 13, 2008)

Normally I would say this has no place in OBD, but Bleach has Yoruichi. It's over, she won.


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2008)

Chapter 56 has nudity of most of the main characters. I suggest you guys check out page 10. ^.^
Link removed
Teresa, are you British? You spelled advice as advise, the British way.


----------



## Wesley (May 13, 2008)

Well, as far as I know, none of the Bleach Girls are running around masquerading as a woman, so they win.


----------



## Gary (May 13, 2008)

bleach girls win


----------



## Supa Swag (May 13, 2008)

We all win.

though Kubo needs to quit pussyfooting around and go the Sekirei route and DROP DEM NUDEZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> We all win.
> 
> though Kubo needs to quit pussyfooting around and go the Sekirei route and DROP DEM NUDEZZZZZZZZZZ.



I agree with this.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2008)

whats up with these hotness threads lately 

but anyway imo bleach gurls win


----------



## Stan Lee (May 14, 2008)

Bleach girls win and my sig agrees.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2008)

i mean come on 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

Very impressive for both sides.


----------



## The Doctor (May 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> but anyway imo bleach gurls win





Superman Prime said:


> Bleach girls win and my sig agrees


Innocent boys 
Someday, you'll understand how hot Kazehana is


----------



## Wesley (May 14, 2008)

Teresa Brasil said:


> Innocent boys
> Someday, you'll understand how hot Kazehana is



Is that the name of the guy with boobs?


----------



## The Doctor (May 14, 2008)

Nops, that's the name of lady who said that wants to fuck Minato


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I agree that Kazehana is really hot.


----------

